# Jrzmac's Halloween tunes 2



## jrzmac (May 28, 2004)

002Reverse Bear Trap edit.mp3 - http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/002Reverse Bear Trap edit.mp3

002it waits- lower.mp3 - http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/002it waits- lower.mp3

001Little Pain edit.mp3 - http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/001Little Pain edit.mp3

male scream 3-04.mp3 - http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/male scream 3-04.mp3

male scream 3-03.mp3 - http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/male scream 3-03.mp3

male scream 3-02.mp3 http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/male scream 3-02.mp3

male scream 3-01.mp3 http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/male scream 3-01.mp3

man's scream 2-04.mp3 http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/man's scream 2-04.mp3

man's scream 2-03.mp3 http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/man's scream 2-03.mp3

man's scream 2-02.mp3 http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/man's scream 2-02.mp3

man's scream 2-01.mp3 http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/man's scream 2-01.mp3


----------



## jrzmac (May 28, 2004)

for northern touch:

Torture Chamber high.mp3 - http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/Torture Chamber high.mp3

Whispers.mp3 - http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/Whispers.mp3

sanitariumdemo.mp3 http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/sanitariumdemo.mp3

Alarm3.mp3 http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/Alarm3.mp3

banging.mp3 http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/banging.mp3


----------



## perdidoman (Nov 19, 2007)

Cool sounds : )
male scream 2-02+thunder and male scream 2-01 + organ didn't come up but the rest are cool


----------



## jrzmac (May 28, 2004)

*Few Newer Ones*

BlackAmbiancelooped7 minutes lower.mp3 - http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/BlackAmbiancelooped7 minutes lower.mp3

The Dark Side new.mp3 http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/The Dark Side new.mp3

Halloween final play lowered.mp3 http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/Halloween final play lowered.mp3

terrortree stereo lowered.mp3 http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/terrortree stereo lowered.mp3

Track 5 mixed.mp3 http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/Track 5 mixed.mp3

scary06-looped.mp3 http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/scary06-looped.mp3

soulswell edited03.mp3 http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/soulswell edited03.mp3


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

WELL now,someones been busy.......going for the Halloween forums music awards....LOL  , keep 'em coming,theyre great,thanx-DL
You use audacity or goldwave program ? I finally got my sound system on my pc fixed & loaded audacity,now just have to get the time to play with it & have fun with some mixes of my own !


----------



## jrzmac (May 28, 2004)

eerie wind mix.mp3 http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/eerie wind mix.mp3


----------



## perdidoman (Nov 19, 2007)

Great stuff, well done


----------



## Crypt Keeper (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice. Thanks for the great sounds. Hopefully i can put them to use this year!


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

That's *pretty darn generous *of you to post all these sounds, *jrzmac*!!! What a treasure trove! Can't wait to listen to them all--I keep looking for the perfect Halloween background effects every year, but it seems like all the ones I find turn out so corny!! 'Preciate it!!


----------



## jrzmac (May 28, 2004)

Maybe the moderator can delete this post, since I put all the files on another page?


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

Hey jrzmac, maybe just a bit of credit to the original creator of these sound effects...ME! (well not all but most) Many of these came from my site that I put up last year...you just put them on another file host....I also realized you changed the names too! How weak is that!!! Please realize that the original names of the music are on my site below and NOT on filehost or filefactory..


4shared, Online file sharing and storage

pass: hauntforum


----------

